# Acromantis formosana



## Morpheus uk (Nov 18, 2008)

Got 5 little nymphs in part of a trade with Cosmibug  

Much much much more smaller than i though, and i had thought they were real small XD

They have some funny behaviour though already


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 20, 2008)

One moulted the other night


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 20, 2008)

Cute little buggers, Morpheus!


----------



## Pelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice pics, it's a fun species


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 20, 2008)

!! that last one is very good!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks all :lol: 

i was feeding one the other week and laughed my head off when it had a spaz attack, sprinted onto the desk to the back of it and lay flat on its back staring up into the ceiling XD

Here some photos i took around lunch time


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 28, 2008)

&lt;_&lt; 

Heres a photo i took today of the bark hugging behaviour.

I lost one a while ago due to a mis moult but i just lost one a few minutes ago for no apparant reason.


----------



## Gurd (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice pics mate

Good luck with your remaining nymphs


----------



## The_Asa (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow your pictures have further convinced me of my want for this species


----------



## EntomoAK (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice


----------

